# Tournaments: Preseason NIT



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Preseason NIT*









Nov. 14-18, 23-25

 Bracket
Tickets ​

_*Notable Teams:*​_











































​
*BBB.net 1st Round Game Threads:*
- Boston U @ Duke
-  Manhattan @ Seton Hall
- Sam Houston State @ Mizzou

*BBB.net 2nd Round Game Threads:*
- Seton Hall @ Duke
- Temple @ UCLA


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

TM said:


> *BBB.net Game Threads:*
> - Boston U @ Duke ​




the possibilty of MU and Duke match is tempting to to look forward to. Pupil vs Teacher. The Teacher will win, but very interesting possilbe matchup​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Manhattan vs Seton Hall game thread added thanks to the posters in the Metro Atlantic Athletic Conference forum


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Games start tomorrow, lets see some brackets

Duke over Boston College
Seton Hall over Manhatten
Missouri over Seton Hall
Princton over Drexel
Alabama over Miami OH
Memphis over US-Milwaukee
Temple over Army
UCLA over New Mexico State

Duke over Seton Hall
Missouri over Princeton
Memphis over Alabama
UCLA over Temple

Duke over Missouri
UCLA over Memphis

Duke wins NIT over UCLA

Memphis beats MU for 3rd Place


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Duke over Boston College
Seton Hall over Manhatten
Missouri over Seton Hall
Princton over Drexel
Alabama over Miami OH
Memphis over US-Milwaukee
Temple over Army
UCLA over New Mexico State


Duke over Seton Hall
Missouri over Princeton
Alabama over Memphis (just not so sure on Memphis)
UCLA over Temple (another iffy game for me)

UCLA over Alabama
Duke blows out Missouri

Duke beats UCLA

Alabama beats <Missouri


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Missouri is not making it to the final four.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Duke over Boston University
Manhatten over SH
Missouri over Sam Houston State
Princton over Drexel
Alabama over Miami OH
Memphis over US-Milwaukee
Temple over Army
UCLA over New Mexico State


Duke over Manhatten
Princeton over Missouri
Memphis over Alabama
UCLA over Temple

Memphis over UCLA
Duke over Princeton (They ALWAYS play each other. It's destiny)

Duke beats Memphis

Alabama beats <Missouri[/QUOTE]


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Mizzou will be lucky to get out of the first round. Down by 2 to Sam Houston early on.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Sam Houston 80, Mizzou 77

JN called that one


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

TM said:


> Sam Houston 80, Mizzou 77
> 
> JN called that one



suprise.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn Quin Snyder it's almost over for him. What a disgrace. Sam Houston, on your homecourt?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF - will they keep him til the end of the season?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I found it amuzing that the Mizzou fans just dissappear since midseason last year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TM said:


> HKF - will they keep him til the end of the season?


I'm going with no. They fire him before the Big 12 tournament.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Bruins win


----------



## Tigerfan_2002 (Nov 29, 2003)

Memphis over UW-Milwaukee 79-52.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Couple new game threads added for you all


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Tigerfan_2002 said:


> Memphis over UW-Milwaukee 79-52.


It is quite sad to see UWM lose. Oh well. I was hoping they would win this one, but I was dreaming.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Kind surprised no one's really talkin about the Memphis-Bama, espcially you Tigerfan_2002. I keep flippin b/t the Cuse game and that game, but from what I've seen, it's not a very pleasant game. Really fast-paced, but seemingly a bit out of control. Memphis is forcing Bama to play a bit quick with their press, but it seems like Bama's just tryin to rush it down the court, and I guess they're hoping to score before all of Memphis' guys are back.  I'm guessing the the Drexel-Duke winner will play Memphis in MSG. Who knows. Maybe UCLA... Speaking of Drexel ~ anyone catch that game? :laugh: I'm guessing that's the only time Drexel has EVER played host to a nationally televised game. Kinda funny, I thought. Smaller gym, crazy fans, bad basketball. It was great.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TM said:


> Kind surprised no one's really talkin about the Memphis-Bama, espcially you Tigerfan_2002. I keep flippin b/t the Cuse game and that game, but from what I've seen, it's not a very pleasant game. Really fast-paced, but seemingly a bit out of control. Memphis is forcing Bama to play a bit quick with their press, but it seems like Bama's just tryin to rush it down the court, and I guess they're hoping to score before all of Memphis' guys are back.  I'm guessing the the Drexel-Duke winner will play Memphis in MSG. Who knows. Maybe UCLA... Speaking of Drexel ~ anyone catch that game? :laugh: I'm guessing that's the only time Drexel has EVER played host to a nationally televised game. Kinda funny, I thought. Smaller gym, crazy fans, bad basketball. It was great.


Memphis is going to be a tough, tough team this year.....

They are strong in all facets of the game....I'm really impressed with the athletic ability of that team as well...Shawne Williams the freshman is going to be a stud in the league, he has a superstar type body...

It's going to be a fierce matchup when we face them on Dec. 27th in Memphis....


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Bruins are already without 2 starters in Alfred Aboya and Josh Shipp who are out for another month. Now Jordan Farmar has a sprained ankle and Michael Fey a bum shoulder. We got a game this saturday before the Memphis game on wednesday.....i dont think we can compete with a banged up team against a talented memphis squad.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Drexel is playing Duke tough. Not that I'm really watching. It's 41-40 Duke at halftime haha. Upset in the making?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Could be. They're hangin tough and Duke's best player is sittin on the pine with 4 fouls.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

TM said:


> Could be. They're hangin tough and Duke's best player is sittin on the pine with 4 fouls.


Yeah, I saw that.

When Duke seems like they're starting to pull away, Drexel comes right back with something. 

And from what I have seen not that it's been that much, I'm very impressed with McRoberts and Paulus.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I have had my fill of Lee Melchionni, and I'm finished sticking up for Sean Dockery. Lee Melchionni thinks he's JJ Redick. He came out of the woodwork last season and hit some big shots. He gets some PT (press time) and he thinks he has the green light anytime anywhere. Sean Dockery acts like he doesn't want to give the ball up. Most of the time, he goes east to west and but doesn't make any kind of play. Give the reigns to Paulus and let Sean hand out gatorade.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

anyone watching the finals between Memphis-Duke? Its been a good game so far.

I like how college bball has had these awesome match ups. I know they've been tourny's but still a lot of teams schedule good out of conf games(Like 12/10 Duke plays Texas). 

I wish college football did more of that instead of cupcakes and maybe 1 great out of conf game a yr. Instead we have to wait for BCS games for interesting match ups.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Duke is up 64-63, 3 mins left. Carney has shut down Redick this 2nd half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Shawne Williams to the hoop made it got fouled! Missed the FT but went out on Paulus. 67-65 Duke is up. 

Williams got fouled, made the FTs. tied it up 67-67. Duke's ball. 41.6 secs left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Williams got the tip in for Duke to go ahead.

Memphis looked so unorganized on their 2 possessions. Duke had a chance to ice it when Melchionni got fouled and went to the line, missed both but they got the board. Dockery then got fouled missed one, and Memphis had no TOs left, and put up a bad 3 pt shot when they had 9 secs left. 

Duke wins 70-67.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Great game! I think Duke has the makings of a really great team once they start executing better and more consistently. The only real problem today was Memphis had some size to counter Duke on the perimeter, but I think once Duke gets flowing, they'll be able to move the ball fast enough to counter that.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was extremely impressed by Memphis' athleticism and depth.Duke was extremely fortunate to win the game as you can not necessarily say that they were the better team.Shelden was a monster and Paulus played a good floor game,but Duke really didn't get a good performance from their perimeter players. They need someone else to step forward and help carry the load offensively if they are going to have a truly special season.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Darius Washington doesn't know how to play the point. His father and him think he's better than Telfair, but they're just delusional as hell.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Diable said:


> They need someone else to step forward and help carry the load offensively if they are going to have a truly special season.


Once Josh McRoberts gets it out of his head that he's a freshman and asserts himself - like he did at times in the first half - he'll be that 3rd head of the dragon.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Memphis = Final Four Team.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

they definitely have the talent. if calipari can bring those young guys up to speed quickly, i think they'll be playing deep into March.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think that Memphis may well be hurt by the lack of meaningful competiton in Conference USA.I think that this has hurt Gonzaga in the tournament and conversely I believe that Final FOur caliber teams generally have to face tough competition during the regular season to get ready for tough competition and adversity in the tournament.I do not doubt their ability at all based upon the two games I have seen them play,but I do believe that this puts them at a disadvantage.


----------

